# Some people should be disposed of



## JGUIS (Feb 3, 2009)

Like the garbage they are.  I stopped by the local electrical dumpster to check for insulators, and heard strange noises nearby.  The more I listened, the more it sounded like cats fighting.  I walked around the dumpster where the noise seemed to come from, but passed it.  Looking in, I could see a box with a bag of trash stuffed down in the top.  I hopped in and pulled the bag of pickle jars and other glass bottles out of the box, and found 7 newborn puppies crying in the bottom.  They still had umbilical cords.  One was bleeding from the head from a pickle jar.  What the hell is wrong with people?  I mean, the letting them freeze to death in a dumpster wasn't bad enough, they had to drop a bag of bottles on them too?  Sick.  I found a humane society member to try and keep them alive.  2 were almost gone when I found them, and the one was bleeding.  They all perked up a little with the truck heater blowing on them, but I wouldn't be surprised if only four make it till morning.  I had to vent, and knew you would all understand, thanks for listening.


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 4, 2009)

that just aint right man      sounds like someone needs a good hard kick in da nuts(we dont need folks like that in our gene pool)and then throw em into a dumpster


----------



## capsoda (Feb 4, 2009)

Way to go Josh. That is how I got all my cats and many of my dogs. Can't stand the thought of them suffering.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2009)

Same here cap,I got all my animals form the pound.
  The people who treat animals bad should Suffer the same fate,or worse.Leave a dog in the cold every night and day,get tied to a tree in the winter for a few weeks,beat a helpless animal, get beat with the same object over and over,starve a animal,no food for you for a month.Some people say they are (just animals) to them I say you are a bad excuse for a human being.Do I seem distraught by this subject? I have to stop writing because it makes me so mad!I HATE those kind of people!


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 4, 2009)

That is just messed up.  There are some really disturbed people walking around.  Those pups are lucky you were there.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 4, 2009)

makes me sick...  If you went around getting rid of all those people you'd start feeling lonely pretty quick though...


----------



## Just Dig it (Feb 4, 2009)

Personally... id stake the Loser out. I would go back and look for similar bags in the same area/Trash level as the one the poor puppies were in ..apply the same skills you use when trying to figure out info on a dump  dig dig dig   and im sure the murderous jerk isnt a smart one and discarded some personal info...He/She also owns the mother and or father to those puppies im sure you could tell if she was just pregnant....maybe your humane society buddy would like an address...Just a Thought

 Anyone who messes with

 Family Friends The less fortunate.(this includes all life)..Or mom and pop shops is a bad egg in my view


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm with you all.  Good for you JGuis.  It's good to know there are people like that out there.  What an awful story, with a hopefully happier ending.  I like Lobey's and Rick's ideas.  Maybe there was a surveillance camera in the area.  They're everywhere now.  That would help in finding whoever is responsible.  Did you call the police?


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2009)

That breaks my heart!
 Get you pet fixed if you don't want puppies.
 Any crime makes me sick....

 Have you read your local paper lately?
 Upsetting what sick things you will find....
 You never know someone till you google them.
 try it, on yourself, on your friends and soon
 the person next door is doing this crime or 
 someone here is a weido. check them out
 before you allow a email to someone you
 don't know. google everyone's user name
 first, play it safe... there are some snakes
 in the grass here. i learned the hard way.

 On another note, that was really nice that
  you took them somewhere. You were meant
  to be there...

 when my son adopted his kitten so many
 of them had sad stories about where they
 where or how they were found...


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I looked through the bag for info before I left the dumpster, litterally nothing but glass jars(pickles, candles, mayo, about 6lbs. of glass on top of the puppies when they were chucked 6' into the air).  There was a tracking sticker of some sort on the side of the box, and the lady who took them is fit to be tied, and has probably already contacted the authorities.  I'm writing a letter to the editor of the local paper, just to let the public know, if nothing else maybe it will stir up some chatter with their neighbors.  I have already considered putting the game cam up for photos, but I'm worried about the temps lately.  Thanks again everyone, and as soon as I get an update on the pups, I'll let yall know.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 4, 2009)

Josh, I'm proud of you for doing what you did, that was a true act of.. "humanity".. !!! Now I hope that creep who did it gets tracked down, so I can get medieval on his ass!!!


----------



## Just Dig it (Feb 4, 2009)

You should keep one if you can ...might bring you some of that bottle luck..ya know..a good ol dump dog


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2009)

you know pets do find us and pick us out....
 would make a nice story. []

 I was also thinking here tonight about you and things all happen for a reason. being you were there for a real good reason, you saved them. the timing was just right. about 1 1/2 years ago in NH something really bad happened to a pet. I'm not going to say but I read about it on craigslist. People who love pets read it... craigslist seems to be everywhere and it's free to those who don't know about it. well the animal protection people got involved and posted wanting information about this poor animal or anyone that could be involed. 

 you could always just write what you found and where and if anyone knew anything to contact the woman you brought them to or the animal officer in town. you don't even have to leave a contact # or email... and if you don't want to do it ask animal control to do it... there are many eyes out there. someone will notice a dog that has had pups and they are gone. maybe someone noticed someone acting strange around the dumpster that night... It's worth a try...

 I'll say a special prayer tonight for the pups. I hope they can get another nursing dog to take them into her litter as they sound that little. I'll be waiting to hear your update. you take care now.


----------



## Just Dig it (Feb 6, 2009)

Hope your pals are doing ok. sending them all my irish luck


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2009)

You're a good man, Josh. I hope that the pups can get well and find good homes. As for the subhuman charlatan who dumped them off to die, I sincerely hope that he is found, arrested and sent to jail by a nasty judge with no mercy and a bad temper. Upon his release, may he be beaten daily within an inch of his pathetic excuse for a life, and live out the rest of his miserable days in the very same dumpster. The earth needs to be cleansed of such slime for the good of all decent people and animals [].  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 6, 2009)

> I stopped by the local electrical dumpster to check for insulators, and heard strange noises nearby.





> ORIGINAL: JGUIS
> 
> *I wonder if someone that worked at the electrical place may have done the henious deed?....Just a thought. Glad you found em'.                                  Joe*


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 7, 2009)

As of today, two have survived.  The lady thinks that parts of them were frozen when I found them.  She has fed them every 2 hours, and kept them on a heating pad, hopefully the last two will make it.  Thanks everyone for your thoughts, and I'll give yall an update in a few days.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 8, 2009)

God Bless that dear woman.... It's a full time job, being a foster mom to newborn pups....[]
 I hope one day you be able to post two healthy pups that surived....


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 8, 2009)

My wife and I are animal lovers.  Six cats and two dogs, all "rescue" so to speak or people who didn't want or DESERVE them.  Douche bags like that should be stripped, beaten and thrown in a cold dumpster themselves with the lid chained and locked.  How's it feel???

 Spread the word about the pregnant dog.  What was the apparent bread??..etc..  Kind of like a nine month pregnant woman who suddenly is no longer pregnant and no pups and no explaination.  Someone will remember something, everybody has a neighbor who hates them enough to turn them in.  Get the word out!  Let's find these a##holes and give them what they deserve.

 God bless you Josh!


 PD


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2009)

I would be proud to be a member of an "Antique Bottle Forum Puppy Murderer Lynch Mob"

 ..may sound goofy, but I mean it! I love animals.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 8, 2009)

I read a story about those animal rights PETA creeps who go around to shelters buying up all the dogs and cats with donated money and then they kill them so they won't be torchered or used in lab testing. They use vans and they carry "murder kits" (their words not mine) to put the animals to sleep with. They called it "rescuing them. A bunch of them got busted red handed and are now residing in prison.

 I still can't see the logic that they claimed was behind the nobel task they were doing. I would have used the murder kit on them and then ask them if they felt rescued.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah!! a man after my own mind [8D] Those PETA  members are brain washed to think they are saving animals.There is a ring leader among them,who is related to the Rev Jim Jones maybe its his brother.[] They are all bred by the devil and will meet there fate in the end.


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 13, 2009)

I hoped this post would end on a good note, but unfortunately it will not.  The last pup died last night between feedings.  The lady isn't sure if it was a result of exposure, or if they had a preexisting condition from the mother.  Thanks everyone for your comments and thoughts, if we ever catch the scumball, I'll be sure to tell you.


----------

